# My method to wicking the Subtank Mini RBA!



## Alex (25/9/15)

My method to wicking the Subtank Mini RBA!


source: https://www.reddit.com/r/electronic...tf/my_method_to_wicking_the_subtank_mini_rba/

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Petrus (25/9/15)

Looking good. Is there enough coil making contact with the cotton, regarding taste?


----------

